# No DP for one week now, all through a change of diet!



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm really amazed at how I've been feeling lately. No DP at all and I feel happier! In fact last night I was smiling myself to sleep, I couldn't help it. I also found it really easy to get over some events in the past week that before would have caused DP, panic attacks and depression. I have literally no stress. It's magical.

Anyway, getting to the point! - I started the Paleolithic diet. Some people may have heard of it, some may not have, but basically you eliminate most carbohydrates from your diet and definitely anything processed, and instead eat lots of meat, eggs, fats (including saturated, they are good for you) fish and vegetables. Not many vegetables are off-limits, aside from legumes for their toxicity, nuts usually and potatoes are a grey area. It's whatever the person's body reacts well to or not.
As you've probably guessed, the name refers to the diet being a way of recreating how we have always been evolved to eat before cultivation hit the scene, in the paleolithic period.

What has worked for me is eliminating gluten, lactose, soy, anything with grains, potatoes (except sweet potatoes), and I am now going to eliminate fruit too. I will point out also that I have no cravings.

The standard American (And British) diet is so warped, it's a really sad picture. Nearly everyone is sick to some extent, in some way, because we are eating things that we have not had enough time to evolve to eat in the huge amounts that we do. I read somewhere that if human existence were a football pitch, agriculture would be the last few feet.

Paleo is a diet that really improves the lives of people without illnesses and with them, including mental ones, from the experience I have had of speaking to some people who used to suffer from an illness before starting paleo.

I have strong beliefs in eating this way now. I am a complete convert. 1 week since starting - 1 week of no DP or anxiety or depression. I am also FAR more energetic.

I've also decided to get some vitamins - D3, K2 and C, and see how I go with them, but so far, I'm the least DP I've ever been since I got it. And my Pure-O has disappeared too.

I will keep you guys posted as to how I feel as time goes on. I know it's early days at the moment, but already I feel like there's no turning back!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey, nice to hear that you've been feeling better! If I may ask, how long have you had DP? Also, what triggered it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Hey, nice to hear that you've been feeling better! If I may ask, how long have you had DP? Also, what triggered it?


Hi







I've had DP for 6 years, and it was triggered by a troublesome childhood.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Delicate said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply! That's quite a long time, and I asked what triggered it because I think it kinda differs when someone gets it from smoking weed, I got it from constant exposure to extreme anxiety so I guess that could work for me as well if I tried, might just do that!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Thanks for the reply! That's quite a long time, and I asked what triggered it because I think it kinda differs when someone gets it from smoking weed, I got it from constant exposure to extreme anxiety so I guess that could work for me as well if I tried, might just do that!


Yeah, I can't comment on whether it would help someone who developed DP from weed as I've never done drugs but even if it didn't help their DP, I'm sure it would improve their health and mood!
I was also exposed to extreme anxiety before I got DP, so yeah, It could help you too!









Some good links to read up on it:
http://www.nerdfitness.com/blog/2010/10/04/the-beginners-guide-to-the-paleo-diet/
http://www.marksdailyapple.com/
http://paleodietlifestyle.com/category/paleo-diet-articles/
http://paleohacks.com/


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Delicate said:


> Yeah, I can't comment on whether it would help someone who developed DP from weed as I've never done drugs but even if it didn't help their DP, I'm sure it would improve their health and mood!
> I was also exposed to extreme anxiety before I got DP, so yeah, It could help you too!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, I'll check them out and hope it works as good as it did for you, anything that might help taking DP down is worth a shot ^^


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

That's great! Congratulations! My dad actually has been trying to get me on the Paleolithic Diet. Maybe I will give it a go! Also I recommend drinking clean water.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

This is the second time I have heard about this paeleo diet on here. It sounds very beneficial so I'm going to give it a try


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2012)

Great guys!



Native said:


> Also I recommend drinking clean water.


Yeah, I will clarify that I don't go sauntering off to the local pond with my club and tiger skins to drink


----------



## SnowFlake (Jul 7, 2012)

diet stuff is fun. If paleo works for you then awesome. I might add though that there are tons of different approaches and that not everything that works for someone is going to work for someone else.
Delicate: whats a pale O? Also why would you go off fruit? There are native folks to say that when mankind was in better harmony with the land that people just knew what to eat and what not to, its there that I want to reiterate a strong personal opinion that there is no one diet that has the answers for everyone, just as there is no one spiritual faith that works for everyone. As a partime health nut hack I think the thing that probably works for clearing up your DP most of all is probably cutting out grains, which especially grains with glueten in them can elevate cortisol response. 
I think thats a good place to start without committing to a whole program if someone is having trouble with sticking to a diet as strict as paleo, this is for all yall on the thread saying you might give it a try, I just know discipline with eating can be especially tough, and sometimes its better to do a little of something say try giving up gluten, then it is to give up on the whole thing entirelly. .Other finepoints we could talk about if I catch you in chat sometime maybe.Good luck I hope paleo continues to work for you! It's inspiring to see someone who has been lost in the glass world for such a long time come back (forgive me for waxing poetic)!

As for myself I have cut out milk almost a month now, and I think its helping me. I got DP from benzo withdrawals, and the pill doc put me on 25mg-100mg of Vistaril for sleep, I had been taking 100mg for months, I stopped drinking cow milk for about a month and now I only need 25mg! Thats got to be significant because I have heard people say that Vistaril is a benzo replacement/imitator. Anyway its neat to see a post like this. Let food be your medicine!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

wakinglife28 said:


> diet stuff is fun. If paleo works for you then awesome. I might add though that there are tons of different approaches and that not everything that works for someone is going to work for someone else.
> Delicate: whats a pale O? Also why would you go off fruit? There are native folks to say that when mankind was in better harmony with the land that people just knew what to eat and what not to, its there that I want to reiterate a strong personal opinion that there is no one diet that has the answers for everyone, just as there is no one spiritual faith that works for everyone. As a partime health nut hack I think the thing that probably works for clearing up your DP most of all is probably cutting out grains, which especially grains with glueten in them can elevate cortisol response.
> I think thats a good place to start without committing to a whole program if someone is having trouble with sticking to a diet as strict as paleo, this is for all yall on the thread saying you might give it a try, I just know discipline with eating can be especially tough, and sometimes its better to do a little of something say try giving up gluten, then it is to give up on the whole thing entirelly. .Other finepoints we could talk about if I catch you in chat sometime maybe.Good luck I hope paleo continues to work for you! It's inspiring to see someone who has been lost in the glass world for such a long time come back (forgive me for waxing poetic)!
> 
> As for myself I have cut out milk almost a month now, and I think its helping me. I got DP from benzo withdrawals, and the pill doc put me on 25mg-100mg of Vistaril for sleep, I had been taking 100mg for months, I stopped drinking cow milk for about a month and now I only need 25mg! Thats got to be significant because I have heard people say that Vistaril is a benzo replacement/imitator. Anyway its neat to see a post like this. Let food be your medicine!


I agree that it might not work for everyone but it is worth a try isn't it? They say that we should notice a difference in 30 days, why not give it a try? I'm obviously not going to do it just to get cured because that might not happen and I might end up feeling depressed, but even if it doesn't help with DP it should make me feel better.. just saying









Edit: Just started it today, lets see how it goes


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

wakinglife28 said:


> diet stuff is fun. If paleo works for you then awesome. I might add though that there are tons of different approaches and that not everything that works for someone is going to work for someone else.
> Delicate: whats a pale O? Also why would you go off fruit? There are native folks to say that when mankind was in better harmony with the land that people just knew what to eat and what not to, its there that I want to reiterate a strong personal opinion that there is no one diet that has the answers for everyone, just as there is no one spiritual faith that works for everyone. As a partime health nut hack I think the thing that probably works for clearing up your DP most of all is probably cutting out grains, which especially grains with glueten in them can elevate cortisol response.
> I think thats a good place to start without committing to a whole program if someone is having trouble with sticking to a diet as strict as paleo, this is for all yall on the thread saying you might give it a try, I just know discipline with eating can be especially tough, and sometimes its better to do a little of something say try giving up gluten, then it is to give up on the whole thing entirelly. .Other finepoints we could talk about if I catch you in chat sometime maybe.Good luck I hope paleo continues to work for you! It's inspiring to see someone who has been lost in the glass world for such a long time come back (forgive me for waxing poetic)!
> 
> As for myself I have cut out milk almost a month now, and I think its helping me. I got DP from benzo withdrawals, and the pill doc put me on 25mg-100mg of Vistaril for sleep, I had been taking 100mg for months, I stopped drinking cow milk for about a month and now I only need 25mg! Thats got to be significant because I have heard people say that Vistaril is a benzo replacement/imitator. Anyway its neat to see a post like this. Let food be your medicine!


Oh yeah of course, Paleo certainly isn't the answer for everyone







But I thought I'd post, just because there are so many people looking for relief from DP on here and it could open up a door of hope and relief for some of them. If I don't say anything, I won't be able to help anyone, and I don't think it's fair on them then.








In answer to your questions:
Did you mean Pure-O? If so, it's obsessive worrying about disturbing thoughts.

As for going off fruit, it's more like a test really to see how my body reacts without fructose.







I'm basically on a quest to find out what what works for me in what I consume (e.g. feeling happy, full of vitality, no DP etc) and what doesn't.








You say Paleo is strict, but for many, it is a flexible experiment, finding out the perfect diet for them. It all has the same Paleo basis, but some people start slow, some jump right into it like I did. Some people eat dairy, some don't. Some people can tolerate rice, buckwheat and potatoes, and they can actually work better for them in their diet, whereas others steer clear of all starches and grains. Some people feel fine eating nuts and seeds, others find their polyunsaturated acids make them ill. Some people intermittent fast. Some people only eat from the location that their ancestors were from. Some people lose all their weight through paleo. Some people become fitness instructors and athletes. It's all Paleo.
So it's strict in a sense that it's healthy and you have to cook from scratch most of the time, but other than that, people who do Paleo are very much following a life choice that they can tweak to their liking until they find what works for them.









Thanks for your kind comments, and I'm glad you've found something that is helping you! I took benzos also









My god... Smiley overload!


----------



## sophiasmith (Mar 30, 2010)

I have been following the same diet for the last two and a half years. In addition, I eat home made cultured vegetables (fermented with live cultures) with each meal. I'm not completely recovered (after twenty five years of DP) - but it has made such a massive difference to my DP and to the way I feel, that I would not go back to eating "normally" for anything. Like you, I don't have cravings, and don't find it difficult because the rewards are so huge. What has been the most important benefit for me is the connection I feel to other people.
There is a paleo movement, but I started the diet because of the book by Natasha Campbell Mc Bride, about mental illness and how it relates to the functioning of the gut. It is called Gut And Psychology Syndrome. Wheareas all the treatments of psychiatry focus on the brain itself, she points out that the gut feeds the brain, and if the gut is not functioning properly it fails to supply vital nutrients to the brain, and also allows substances that disrupt the brain into the bloodstream . 
Avoiding foods that are harder to digest and deal with, ( the only difference with paleo is that we don't have sweet potato or yams, and we do have some types of nut and pulses, carefully prepared) and eating healing foods - meat or fish stock, fermented foods with beneficial bacteria in them, and nourishing fats and oils - allows this process to reverse.
She healed her severely autistic son with this method, and has gradually been discovering that many illnesses stem from the same underlying problem. Depending on your genes, the diet you have been getting, and the bacteria you come into contact with, the symptoms show up differently, and are given different names, as if they are separate diseases. In fact, the symptoms are not the problem, but are a sign that the body is not getting what it needs to function properly.

She wrote another book which will be published soon, about the other illnesses connected to the gut.I recently discovered another version of this same diet, which was discovered independently by a doctor in the US who had Multiple Sclerosis and was wheelchair bound. She is now healthy and active, and she haas developed it into a system called the Wahls Diet - named after herself, because she thought she was the only one who knew about it. 
By the way, I think my DP may have been triggered by using marijuana. But after all I have read, I believe that my system was vulnerable, and that is why smoking dope had such a drastic effect. 
More recently, I also started doing the liver flush described in a book by Andreas Moritz. This has made even bigger differences to my DP problems, and has given me hope that one day I might fully recover, though there is still some way to go. I have been keeping a diary about it, and will post it separately.



Delicate said:


> I'm really amazed at how I've been feeling lately. No DP at all and I feel happier! In fact last night I was smiling myself to sleep, I couldn't help it. I also found it really easy to get over some events in the past week that before would have caused DP, panic attacks and depression. I have literally no stress. It's magical.
> 
> Anyway, getting to the point! - I started the Paleolithic diet. Some people may have heard of it, some may not have, but basically you eliminate most carbohydrates from your diet and definitely anything processed, and instead eat lots of meat, eggs, fats (including saturated, they are good for you) fish and vegetables. Not many vegetables are off-limits, aside from legumes for their toxicity, nuts usually and potatoes are a grey area. It's whatever the person's body reacts well to or not.
> As you've probably guessed, the name refers to the diet being a way of recreating how we have always been evolved to eat before cultivation hit the scene, in the paleolithic period.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

sophiasmith said:


> I have been following the same diet for the last two and a half years. In addition, I eat home made cultured vegetables (fermented with live cultures) with each meal. I'm not completely recovered (after twenty five years of DP) - but it has made such a massive difference to my DP and to the way I feel, that I would not go back to eating "normally" for anything. Like you, I don't have cravings, and don't find it difficult because the rewards are so huge. What has been the most important benefit for me is the connection I feel to other people.
> There is a paleo movement, but I started the diet because of the book by Natasha Campbell Mc Bride, about mental illness and how it relates to the functioning of the gut. It is called Gut And Psychology Syndrome. Wheareas all the treatments of psychiatry focus on the brain itself, she points out that the gut feeds the brain, and if the gut is not functioning properly it fails to supply vital nutrients to the brain, and also allows substances that disrupt the brain into the bloodstream .
> Avoiding foods that are harder to digest and deal with, ( the only difference with paleo is that we don't have sweet potato or yams, and we do have some types of nut and pulses, carefully prepared) and eating healing foods - meat or fish stock, fermented foods with beneficial bacteria in them, and nourishing fats and oils - allows this process to reverse.
> She healed her severely autistic son with this method, and has gradually been discovering that many illnesses stem from the same underlying problem. Depending on your genes, the diet you have been getting, and the bacteria you come into contact with, the symptoms show up differently, and are given different names, as if they are separate diseases. In fact, the symptoms are not the problem, but are a sign that the body is not getting what it needs to function properly.
> ...


Wow, that is so inspirational sophia, and thank you for all the resource references. I can't believe the part about healing her autistic son, that's incredible and completely mind blowing! I guess it's just one of those amazing examples of how focusing on health through diet can cure or significantly improve all sorts of things. I appreciate your post!


----------



## bastm (Jul 27, 2011)

First a bit skeptical after i saw the before/after photo on the nerd fitness website, I read the entire article which was very well explained and full of links for further details. I'm looking forward from hearing how it goes for everyone (and anyway, I guess I'm going to try it myself after I finish all the food I have home). Delicate, you're giving me hope !


----------



## SnowFlake (Jul 7, 2012)

ah ok. Pure O I see. yesterday I was relativelly free of that, but still looking through a glass lense. Today I just want to whine , but I won't. I am considering giving up grains, or at least gluten.
As to strict, I guess it all depends on how you eat. I have a tendency to eat emotionally so its really tough for me. Glutenous foods are a big passion food for me. But considering all the talk about them functioning in the brain like opiates maybe I should take a break. Today is a pure O kind of day , I went to the grocery store the other day and I felt like I was on the moon, but I am down to 25mg of sominex or Vistiral and staying out of bed so I guess I am doing something right. About to go into to see a doctor who I am fairly sure would look at me funny if I brought up the DP so I think I am just going to say the depression is getting better and keep it at that. Thanks for starting a discussion about lifestyle approaches, its too easy to just complain but we can't stay there you know?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

bastm said:


> First a bit skeptical after i saw the before/after photo on the nerd fitness website, I read the entire article which was very well explained and full of links for further details. I'm looking forward from hearing how it goes for everyone (and anyway, I guess I'm going to try it myself after I finish all the food I have home). Delicate, you're giving me hope !


Oh yeah, I doubt he got ripped through just diet, I think that guy did a combination of Paleo and weight training. It's what a lot of people in the Paleo circle end up doing... Apparently it's a really good combo. I want to eventually do some to get a bit toned, which is a big thing for me as before, I wouldn't go anywhere near exercise - it brought on DP.
Glad you were able to look past the misleading photo, i agree that Steve Kamb has a way with words that makes his website really entertaining! That article was how I got started on Paleo.

I think also that having a focus - diet, exercise, hobby or whatever - will always diminish your DP, and as my diet now is something I have to focus on all the time (and enjoy - it honestly feels like I'm cheating it's so good), I get more and more days without DP, feeling further and further disconnected from how it once felt.

I'm glad you are feeling hopeful! Keep feeling that and with everything in you don't let DP take control. Your life - one life - make the most of it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

Just an update - I'm nearly two weeks in and still no DP, no anxiety, no depression! I even did things that would trigger my DP like going for a long walk, and I did think "oh my god, what if I get DP?" for a split second but for once, my mind didn't give me it from thinking about it, which was something it ALWAYS did before. I carried on my lovely walk in the fresh air and I felt free again, like I can enjoy life for what it is.
As I said above, I think another benefit is that you have a daily focus, and I think that is a big contributor. Also in reply to walkinglife28, it really is a change of lifestyle, as in I'm not taking this sh*t any more! and sticking to it. Sticking to it because a happy life depends on it. It takes throwing yourself in and being serious about it, but if you can do that, you can do it. And everyone can do it really. It's just in the mind as to how far you care to push yourself.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Delicate said:


> Just an update - I'm nearly two weeks in and still no DP, no anxiety, no depression! I even did things that would trigger my DP like going for a long walk, and I did think "oh my god, what if I get DP?" for a split second but for once, my mind didn't give me it from thinking about it, which was something it ALWAYS did before. I carried on my lovely walk in the fresh air and I felt free again, like I can enjoy life for what it is.
> As I said above, I think another benefit is that you have a daily focus, and I think that is a big contributor. Also in reply to walkinglife28, it really is a change of lifestyle, as in I'm not taking this sh*t any more! and sticking to it. Sticking to it because a happy life depends on it. It takes throwing yourself in and being serious about it, but if you can do that, you can do it. And everyone can do it really. It's just in the mind as to how far you care to push yourself.


That's awesome to know really, I'm still new to the diet I've been on it for 6 days now, I can't say I'm feeling better, I'm feeling pretty much the same but I guess it takes time and I'm willing to test it for a long time, plus I was feeling extremely anxious before the diet and I still am, maybe that's also why I can't notice anything


----------



## openpath (Mar 29, 2012)

..


----------



## sophiasmith (Mar 30, 2010)

I'd just like to share my experience on the diet:
I didn't notice my DP improving for several months, although I started to feel generally better after only a couple of days. Once my DP started improving, it slowly improved more and more for a while - then stayed at the improved level, until I did the liver cleansing, which brought further improvements.

People often assume that changing your diet is just about having reactions to certain foods - but it is not just because of intolerances that people recover with diet. There is also nutrition - and then another reason is that food can be poisoning you. If your DP is caused by that, you will have slowly built up your levels of toxicity in the brain, and you'll need to slowly reduce them before you see a benefit.

In addition, the GAPS diet (the same diet, but supplementing with probiotics and live cultures) works because it has an impact on gut bacteria. All animals rely on a massive population of certain bacteria to be healthy - they protect the body and perform a vital role in digestion as well. 
Our natural gut flora get disturbed by antibiotic overuse, steroids, the pill and a diet that's full of cereals and sugar. As soon as our population of good bacteria is decimated, other pathogenic bacteria move in and start destroying the gut. A mother with the wrong bacteria will pass these on to her baby. To rectify this you have to starve out the pathogenic bacteria by eating only the food you currently digest properly, and this diet will depend on how much damage the pathogens have done to your digestive system. A very damaged gut can only cope with the foods we have been eating for thousands of years - ie the paleo diet. You won't see instant results from this - you have to follow it strictly and gradually the population of bacteria inside you changes back in your favour. 
A video of a talk on this is here: 






openpath said:


> You don't necessarily have to go fruit free. There are many benefits from fruits. Our ancestors especially ate plenty of berries.
> 
> The choline in the egg yolk is likely to be beneficial for DP.
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowFlake (Jul 7, 2012)

Thats great Delicate. Congradulations. I hope you never have to experience it again.
I've cut out cow dairy, but I think I need to cut out wheat too. I am thinking of seeing an allergist. I cut both those out of my diet when I was younger and did an allergy treatment that helped a bunch I guess, So I might need to do it over again.


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

I knew that diet could contribute to feeling better in general, perhaps alleviating some stress or anxiety/aiding recovery, but eliminating DP completely? Wow. It's going to be tough to give up ice cream, greek yoghurt, and oatmeal, but I'll give it a try for at least a couple months.

I'm not expecting to exactly replicate your success, but who knows what benefits I'll gain? Beats passively waiting for the DP to disappear by simply thinking happy thoughts. Thanks for the idea, hope you continue to feel awesome.


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

yea food has a massive effect on cognition if you dont believe me just drink nothing but kale shakes for a few days and you become "high" after ingesting nothing but super nutritious foods. But no oatmeal i dont get that at all man, oatmeal is one of the most healthy things if its steelcut and gluten free. How you get dp in the first place?


----------



## bklyn12 (Jan 9, 2012)

Im going to also give this i try. I love chicken but to give up milk is going to be a great sacrifice. Hopefully i can get rid of dp.


----------



## sophiasmith (Mar 30, 2010)

I thought you could have unpasteurised dairy on Paleo? 
There are more and more farmers suppling unpasteurised milk (I tasted some and it was like I remember milk tasting as a child - heavenly). They sell it at my local farmers' market. The farmer who comes there also supplies it by mail order anywhere in the country. 
In case anyone is interested, his website is: http://www.hookandson.co.uk/HOW%20TO%20GET%20OUR%20MILK/how%20to%20get%20our%20milk.html

I learned in the book I'm following that it's possible to remove all the lactose from milk by making yoghurt and fermenting the milk for 24 hours. You can also ferment cream, which tastes amazing. Mature cheese is also lactose free, because the bacteria eat it all up. You can do butter by heating it in the oven at 100 degrees C for 30 minutes, then straining off the white stuff through kitche papar or a coffee filter, leaving the pure amber liquid.

I've got 2 recipes for amazing puddings, in case anyone finds them useful:

1 - fermented cream, honey and cocoa powder! 
2 - banana, 2 large raw eggs, tablespoon of cooconut oil, avocado (optional), and other fruit of your choice (if using oranges, use the juice only), raw cocoa powder (optional). Whizz everything in a blender.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi guys! I hate to admit that I've fallen off the wagon







and my DP has returned, believe it or not :/ so back on the wagon I go!

Sophie: Fermenting is awesome! I totally agree with the whole gut bacteria thing. After I fell off the Paleo wagon I got food poisoning and had to take a course of antibiotics and followed up with lots of probiotics and now I am much better.

I really wanna get back to where I was. I agree with a previous poster in that unless you want to lose weight, Paleo is expensive. Thankfully I want to lose some weight and that was mostly the reason I cut out fruit, although I noticed I lost weight with it pretty well too.

To another previous poster, I got DP 6 years ago kind of out of the blue but I was going through a rough time with my relationship and family and I had suffered from panic attacks since I was an early teen so it probably all contributed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

Just thought I'd mention something I learned about the gut just now! You have a brain in your gut with the same amount of neurons etc as a cat's brain, and it is apparently connected to your personality. So maybe changing diet for the better really can help DP in more ways than we think?


----------



## pinkpaw (May 17, 2013)

Delicate said:


> Just thought I'd mention something I learned about the gut just now! You have a brain in your gut with the same amount of neurons etc as a cat's brain, and it is apparently connected to your personality. So maybe changing diet for the better really can help DP in more ways than we think?


You're right! I'm studying this atm, the peripheral nervous system is split up into 3 systems, and one of them is the one you mentioned - the enteric nervous system - hasn't been known to be its own category until quite recently ...your theory could be true, I recovered from dp before by completely changing my diet and it helped tremendously. Fell off the bandwagon now though arghghghhhh


----------



## Letgoandletgod (Nov 17, 2012)

A paleo diet seems to have helped me some and a lot of recovered individuals on this site. Cut the carbs, start eating better and focus on body identification.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

That's great! I was on the no wheat and no dairy diet and it did fuking wonders for me...especially my ocd and intrusive thoughts and constant mind chatter and repetitive songs. It intensely improved my moods and I became less reactive and happier. I'm deff gonna go back on this diet again


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

I feel like a lot of the Anti-wheat stuff is ill placed, with that, anything that is said to be bad about wheat can be applied to rice as well, but no one ever says rice is bad.

The problem is that most people eat wheat in the from of white flour, which is pure starch (sugar) so all of the wheat's nutritional value beyond pure carbs is lost. Ye Olde people from 10,000 years ago did not process their wheat to this extent, so it was far more nutritious and they could use it as a staple. A lot of the processing that gets such a bad reputation is needed to make the wheat edible by removing it's various protective layers and grinding the result for baking, this really isn't much different then taking the shell off of a nut.

I remember seeing a lot of stuff claiming that red meat was awful for people under the same flawed premise. The bulk of red meat people were eating was in hotdogs and hamburgers, so really shitty fast food is bad for people, not red meat. The same thing goes for wheat, white flower is bad for people, not wheat as a whole

Something else I saw pointed out is that wheat produces toxins to deter being eaten, but literately every green people eat has the same defense which is why they taste bitter. If a plant dose not taste bitter that can mean roughly 3 things, that it wants to be eaten, like a fruit; that it has another defense such as a hard shell, such as seeds; that it was selectivity bred to not be bitter, such as lettuce and likely many grains.

As for milk, the same thing applies, cheese whiz and ice creme are bad, milk it's self was designed by nature to be highly nutritious. The only thing stopping us from drinking it was the lactose intolerance, but a large population evolved a solution so it's by and large good for us. Except for all the fat, so moderation is key.

Moral of the story, eat whole wheat and have a balanced diet. Moderation is the key to success.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Pyrite said:


> I feel like a lot of the Anti-wheat stuff is ill placed, with that, anything that is said to be bad about wheat can be applied to rice as well, but no one ever says rice is bad.
> 
> The problem is that most people eat wheat in the from of white flour, which is pure starch (sugar) so all of the wheat's nutritional value beyond pure carbs is lost. Ye Olde people from 10,000 years ago did not process their wheat to this extent, so it was far more nutritious and they could use it as a staple. A lot of the processing that gets such a bad reputation is needed to make the wheat edible by removing it's various protective layers and grinding the result for baking, this really isn't much different then taking the shell off of a nut.
> 
> ...


on milk:

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=160086561


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

Midnight said:


> on milk:
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=160086561


So, If I can properly digest milk then I don't see any harm in drinking it. On top of that, improper digestion is going to occur on a scale from negligible to intolerant, leaning more towards intolerance in populations that lack the adaption to digest milk because it was never apart of their diet, so most places outside of Europe. In places where milk consumption began earlier intolerance rates are far lower at roughly 15% The fact that dairy consumption is rising in areas that have the highest rates of intolerance suggests to me that the effects of this intolerance are, again, negligible.

As for the hormone thing, most will be denatured by the pasteurizing process and stomach acid and as result ingesting them will have a negligible effect. As far as girls hitting puberty sooner, being over weight causes the same thing, and is likely a larger contributor to that issue then what tiny amount of hormone makes it from milk into a persons blood stream.

And as for it being fattening, moderation dose wonders.

Milk isn't as terrible for people as that info poster is trying to make it look.


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

If I put my mind to it I could make a convincing write up about the dangers of eating vegetables.

I'm not trying to discourage people from dieting, but people are very attracted to the "Never eat this kind of food!" diets over the ones that encourage balance and moderation.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

It certainly helps and gives you an edge.


----------

